# Food Allergies



## kittykit (Jun 11, 2009)

I poured myself a small glass of bio soy milk when I was preparing dinner. It's a new carton and I have bought this brand a few times before. Within a min after I finished drinking the soy milk, my mouth started to itch, I had two small bumps on my upper lip and my throat started to swell.  It finally went away after 20 mins. I felt very uncomfortable and was totally freaked out.
I've been drinking soy milk all my life and nothing like this has ever happened to me before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'll definitely go to see the allergist tomorrow and get some skin prick tests done. 

I wonder if anyone here is allergic to certain food. How do you deal with it?


----------



## anne123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Food allergies occur when your immune system makes a mistake. Normally, your *immune* (say: ih-*myoon*) system protects you from germs and disease. It does this by making *antibodies* that help you fight off bacteria, viruses, and other tiny organisms that can make you sick. But if you have a food allergy, your immune system mistakenly treats something in a certain food as if it's really dangerous to you
The Common Allergic Food are:
Although people can be allergic to any kind of food, most food allergies are caused by tree nuts, peanuts, cow's milk, eggs, soy, wheat, fish and shellfish,Milk is very Common to Which Many Peoples are Allergic too.


----------



## pudding1983 (Jun 13, 2009)

I am allergic to peanuts and all forms of seafood, I get bumps in the mouth and swelling


----------

